# surffaa nettiin/netissä



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Is there a difference between surffaa nettiin and surffaa netissä?


----------



## Hakro

"Surffaa netissä" is a common phrase, "surffaa nettiin" is not.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Also, the infinitive is "surffata netissä". "Surffaa netissä" is used in the 3rd person singular present tense: _Hän surffaa netissä tunnin joka päivä._


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Also, the infinitive is "surffata netissä". "Surffaa netissä" is used in the 3rd person singular present tense: _Hän surffaa netissä tunnin joka päivä._


Right, GOM, but _surffaa_ can also be 2nd person singular imperative mood.


----------

